# Авиация > Холодная война >  АСТРАХАНЬ

## robert

Я ишу служивших и служаших в Астрахане летчиков и членов техсостава.

sainz10@gmail.com

Это фотоий было сделано на " CTPEЛБA-85 "

----------


## robert

" CTPEЛБA-85 "

----------


## robert

" CTPEЛБA-85 "

 ?

----------


## robert

" CTPEЛБA-82 "

Вы знаете кто-нибудь на этом фотоем ?

----------


## robert

" CTPEЛБA-82 " 

 ? ? ?

----------

> " CTPEЛБA-82 " 
> 
>  ? ? ?


Ети фото были сделаны при стрелб, если кто-то кого-то узнает, напиши на мыло Роби.

К.

----------


## Vladd

Астрахань 1988, за МиГ-25 видны ПФМы

----------


## Холостяк

Это не этот МиГ сгорел потом на стоянке???

----------


## robert

1982

----------


## FLOGGER

robert, а не хочешь попробовать по-русски грамотно писать? Это касается не только тебя, но и многих других, которые тельняшку на себе рвут в порыве патриотизма, не зная родного языка. С уважением.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> robert, а не хочешь попробовать по-русски грамотно писать? Это касается не только тебя, но и многих других, которые тельняшку на себе рвут в порыве патриотизма, не зная родного языка. С уважением.


Вообще-то, Роберт венгр, так что кому не стоит тельняшку рвать в порыве партиотизма, так это Вам. А Роберту спасибо и за фотографии, и за то что пишет по-русски.

----------


## Barra

Я из Астрахани,

отец служил в это время штурманом, на фото нет,

----------


## robert

> Я из Астрахани,
> 
> отец служил в это время штурманом, на фото нет,


Barra !

Вы знаете это механика от Астрахан ?
В 1982 он работал на самолете MiG-23M.

----------


## robert

> Я из Астрахани,
> 
> отец служил в это время штурманом, на фото нет,


Barra ! 

Вы знаете это механика от Астрахан ? 
В 1985 он работал на самолете MiG-21PFM.

----------


## robert

> Я из Астрахани,
> 
> отец служил в это время штурманом, на фото нет,


Barra !

Tакже 1982

----------


## robert

" CTPEЛБA-82 "

----------


## Юрий

> " CTPEЛБA-82 "
> 
> Вы знаете кто-нибудь на этом фотоем ?


Уважаемый Роберт! На фото, спиной, крайний справа - мой отец Белкин А.Г.

----------


## Юрий

> " CTPEЛБA-82 " 
> 
>  ? ? ?


На этом фото - крайний справа. :Smile:

----------


## robert

Юрий !

Я счастлив с вашим ответом...o))

Что тип самолет(MiG-21 или -23) летел вашему отцу на этой тренировке?
Вы знаете его полка-номер ?

----------


## Юрий

Роберт! Только сегодня с ним смотрели сайты, этот я нашел, когда он уже уехал от меня. Сейчас я с ним созвонился, он смотрит фото тех лет. Я постараюсь Вам их скинуть. Позже просмотрим Ваши фото и по возможности напишем Вам, кто на них изображен. Он в то время был командиром этого авиационного центра. :Smile:  Если что, пишите мне на электронный адрес.

----------


## Sveto

thank you very much!

----------


## Arminius

У меня есть несколько документов к курсам повышения квалификации.
Задумано ли что-то в этом роде?
Упражнение 1741 / в 1742
Воздушный бой групп тактических определений
MiG-21 (JG-1, Holzdorf)
Однако, это преимущественно текст, все на немецком языке.

----------


## Sveto

thanks,personal message sent :Smile:

----------


## PPV

То robert!
Уважаемый Роберт! В сообщениях от 18 января и 9 февраля вы привели фотографии Су-15 с подписями 209 ГИАП. Вы не могли бы уточнить - когда именно и где были сделаны эти фото? Дело в том, что 209 ГИАП появился "на свет" никак не ранее 1992 года, и на тот момент в нем никак не могли быть машины типа Су-15.
С уважением.

----------


## Arminius

1986
Во-первых однажды собственными самолетами в Астраханье .

----------


## Arminius

Не только собственными самолетами - также собственной кухней.

----------


## радист

> Не только собственными самолетами - также собственной кухней.


Большое спасибо  :Biggrin:  Arminus  :Wink:

----------


## Соловьев Андрей

> perenimatch technika
> 1984


На фотографии я, у меня такого фото небыло

----------


## Соловьев Андрей

второй справа Андрей Морозов, четвертый Григорий Онищенко

----------


## Arminius

на какой фотографии?

----------


## шутов леонид

Андрей, привет. Так потихоньку вся эскадрилья соберётся. Давай выставляй свои фоты, не тяни.

----------


## Соловьев Андрей

> Андрей, привет. Так потихоньку вся эскадрилья соберётся. Давай выставляй свои фоты, не тяни.


Здравствуй, обязательно все, что у меня есть выложу.

----------


## Соловьев Андрей

"perenimatch technika"  сообщение от 09.11.2008г.

----------


## Arminius

ННА (ГДР) 1968

----------


## Дмитрий Обрезумов

Миша Смолин, загляни на мой сайт dembelja.ru я там группу создал "116 центр боевого применения", там Игорь Макагон тебя ждет, он в Новой Зеландии. Жене приветище.

----------


## Bars88

По поводу катастрофы Миг-23 капитана Алиева в 1985 году. Было это 11.04.1985 в Ашулуке. Почему дату помню, сувенир остался , а на нем дата. Я в тот день был на стрельбах в составе ЗРДН С-75. Старт,  в том смысле что на свежем воздухе, а не в кабинах.
Так что,  пожалуй юбилей печальный – 25 лет минуло. Стрельбы были непростые, по-моему (могу ошибаться) присутствовал главком ПВО. Делал облет позиций перед стрельбой на Ми-8. 

Сначала налет мигов, очень красиво работали. Потом они ушли в зону и отстрелялись. Если не ошибаюсь, то по наземным целям. Кстати погода в тот день было хорошая, все стрельбы  было видно. Все разворачивалось прямо перед глазами. Небо было чистое, красивое, поэтому все пуски и падающие мишени были видны хорошо. Отстрелялись хорошо, поздравлялись. Потом прошла информация, что ведомый МиГ сбил ведущего. Организовали поиски на машинах.  Самолет нашли, передняя часть, практически до воздухозаборников была вся разрушена, самолет сильно горел, внизу под фюзеляжем подтеки металла, которые образовывали наплывы и лужи. Говорили, что от летчика мало что осталось, в передней части все было разрушено разорвано и сплавлено. Киль, стабилизаторы и крылья были целые. Говорили, что разрушился механизм изменения геометрии крыла. Типа поэтому и произошла катастрофа. На одном крыле и правда тяга была разрушена. Но, может быть от удара об землю. Говорили так же, что летчик пытался сесть на дорогу с выпушенными шасси, поэтому машина несколько раз подпрыгнула разрушилась и загорелась. Вроде так по следу оставшемуся на земле. Если бы сел на «пузо», то возможно остался бы жив. Но летчик был опытный и попытался сохранить машину. МиГ привезли в расположение части, для транспортировки, если не ошибаюсь на двух КрАЗах. Носовой части не было. Тогда сказали и фамилию летчика: капитан Алиев. 
 Потом на гражданке я узнал, что такой  дефект у 23-х мигов присутствовал: разрушение в полете тяги изменения геометрии крыла. 
Миг был с литерой «М», хотя по конфигурации киля, я сказал бы что это был МЛ или П. Передняя кромка киля без излома, т.е. без форкиля. Кстати летали в тот день Миги очень красиво. Светлая память погибшему воину.
Светлая память погибшему воину.

----------


## Овчинников Александр

Bars88,

там выше есть моё изложение обстоятельств катастрофы Алиева.
Насчёт версии в отказом МПК (механизма поворота крыла). Думаю, при таком отказе самолёт лететь попросту не может и лётчик должен немедленно прыгать. А здесь Алиев садился - значит, обе консоли стояли на 16 град.
Далее. Не было радиообмена. Отказ МПК на него повлиять никак не мог. 
Поэтому версия, которую мне изложил техник вертолёта Жора - отказ всего электропитания - считаю наиболее правдоподобной.
И ещё. Я бы не назвал "опытным" лётчика возрастом 23 года. Я думаю, опытный бы в этой ситуации катапультировался...

----------


## Bars88

Я не специалист, мне трудно судить. А самолет этот я видел в тот день в воздухе, а на следующий день… увы на земле. После их полетов дождей над полигоном  не было, я бы запомнил. Самолет после катастрофы имел разную стреловидность крыльев, на  котором была разрушена тяга естественно имел большую. И планер был разрушен достаточно сильно.  Мне в то время тоже было 23, так что похоже летчик вряд ли мог быть капитаном если ему было столь ко же. 
Что случилось с самолетом, наверное,  стало известно довольно скоро. У нас в ЗРВ обычно доводили причины катастроф, насколько я помню. А как у пилотов? 
А вообще реально было посадить такой самолет в пустыне на дорогу, или же шансов не было никаких? И какой модификации был этот Миг-23? А вообще странно, что у пилота Алиева нет ни звания, ни имени.

----------


## Bars88

Всех с Праздником! Здоровья, удачи, всех благ!

----------


## шутов леонид

Потому и имел разную стреловидность, поскольку правой плоскостью задел бархан. Заходил он на посадку, как на аэродром.Т.е. держал край дороги в левом секторе обзора. Вот и приземлился не так, и не туда.

----------


## СДэшник

Юрий, приветствую Вас.
В форуме прочитал вашу переписку с Робертом и увидел фото моего командира (п-к Белкин).  Я в Центре служил срочную  (1977 осень -1979 весна) механиком СД  1 эскадрилия, 1 экипаж, самолет командира Центра. Конечно, закрепление экипажей было условное, но для 19-летнего юноши это было лестно. Хотелось бы узнать о моем командире, жив ли , здоров?

----------


## Овчинников Александр

СДэшник:

Думаю, Вам лучше перейти на форум Avia.ru, там есть тема Астраханского Центра, довольно активная. Ссылка:
http://www.forum-avia.ru/forum/0/5/2...01505_18.shtml

Я тоже служил в 1 АЭ в 84-86 годах. Но тогда командир части был уже не Белкин; новый командир летал на МиГ-23...
А кто у Вас был техник самолёта?

----------


## An-Z

На аэродроме Приволжский существует музей, в котором храниться несколько фотоальбомов подаренных лётчиками союзных СССР стран. Много фотографий из них вырвано, но кое что переснял, если интересно, могу повыкладывать...

----------


## lindr

Уважаемый Роберт, Вы опубликовали эти два снимка МиГ-21 в одном из своих альбомов посвященных Астрахани. На снимках видны серийные номера, но мне к сожалению трудно их разобрать. Не могли бы Вы сообщить номера самолетов или выложить фрагмент в более высоком разрешении? Особенно интересует борт номер 70.

----------


## Arminius

Несколько фотографий пилота 1-ого ИАП ННА-ГДР о пребывании в Астраханье (Trainigseinsatz).
http://www.der-jagdflieger.de/

----------


## robert

> Уважаемый Роберт, Вы опубликовали эти два снимка МиГ-21 в одном из своих альбомов посвященных Астрахани. На снимках видны серийные номера, но мне к сожалению трудно их разобрать. Не могли бы Вы сообщить номера самолетов или выложить фрагмент в более высоком разрешении? Особенно интересует борт номер 70.

----------


## ROTKIV

Привет всем, классные фотки и рассказы.

----------


## robert

АСТРАХАНЬ 1985 / 05:50, 15:00 >
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgNcDlGdZEo

----------


## Sveto

Они вам знакомы ? АСТРАХАНЬ 1989.

----------


## борден

С Facebook страницы закрытой болгарской авиабазой Узунджово. МиГ-29 ВВС СССР:


Фотографии сделаны летом 1989 года когда 21 иап болгарских ВВС (летая на МиГ-21МФ) стрелял на полигоне.

----------


## vasil

> Они вам знакомы ? АСТРАХАНЬ 1989.


Вопрос на засыпку: ещё от стариков в полку слыхал, будто бы у вас даже был сформирован полки (или эскадрилья) из F-4, F-5, подаренных вьетнамцами после взятия Ю. Вьетнама и захвата техники на тамошних аэродромах... И испытывали эти борта в воздухе, в т.ч. в воздушных боях с нашей авиатехникой. Даже слыхал краем уха, что F-5 для МИГ-21 оказался крепким орешком...

----------


## FLOGGER

Насчет Ф-4 ничего нигде не встречал, а про испытания Ф-5 против наших МИГ-21БИС и МИГ-23 (модификацию не скажу) в возд. боях известно уже очень давно. И даже здесь, на Эрфорсе, эта тема обсуждалась. Ф-5 оказался не просто "крепким орешком", он просто выигрывал бои и против того, и против другого. На Ф-5 летал Н. Стогов, а на 21-м - В. Кандауров. Причем, что интересно, по словам Кандаурова наш 30-й НИИ был совершенно уверен, что Ф-5 будет "отодран", но вышло наоборот.

----------


## vasil

> Насчет Ф-4 ничего нигде не встречал, а про испытания Ф-5 против наших МИГ-21БИС и МИГ-23 (модификацию не скажу) в возд. боях известно уже очень давно. И даже здесь, на Эрфорсе, эта тема обсуждалась. Ф-5 оказался не просто "крепким орешком", он просто выигрывал бои и против того, и против другого. На Ф-5 летал Н. Стогов, а на 21-м - В. Кандауров. Причем, что интересно, по словам Кандаурова наш 30-й НИИ был совершенно уверен, что Ф-5 будет "отодран", но вышло наоборот.


Спасибо. А не сохранилось случаем каких то фото?
Про "Фантом", наверное, это касалось только двигателей из полевых американских ремкомплектов...

----------


## vasil

> Насчет Ф-4 ничего нигде не встречал, а про испытания Ф-5 против наших МИГ-21БИС и МИГ-23 (модификацию не скажу) в возд. боях известно уже очень давно. И даже здесь, на Эрфорсе, эта тема обсуждалась. Ф-5 оказался не просто "крепким орешком", он просто выигрывал бои и против того, и против другого. На Ф-5 летал Н. Стогов, а на 21-м - В. Кандауров. Причем, что интересно, по словам Кандаурова наш 30-й НИИ был совершенно уверен, что Ф-5 будет "отодран", но вышло наоборот.


Недаром персы на них до сих пор кружат (и не только они). Лично лицезрел F-5 в а/п "Мехабад" в Тегеране и не один раз.В полёте, в отличие от других раритетов (F-4, F-14a) не наблюдал...

----------


## PPV

> Спасибо. А не сохранилось случаем каких то фото?...


В СССР "живьем" были переданы только F-5E и А-37. Первый из них прошел ЛИ в ГНИКИ, а потом был передан для изучения в ОКБ Сухого. 
Фото из акта ГНИКИ:
Второй вроде бы был на испытаниях в ЛИИ, по крайней мере, я видел какой-то лиевский акт по этой машине.

----------


## vasil

> В СССР "живьем" были переданы только F-5E и А-37. Первый из них прошел ЛИ в ГНИКИ, а потом был передан для изучения в ОКБ Сухого. 
> Фото из акта ГНИКИ:
> Второй вроде бы был на испытаниях в ЛИИ, по крайней мере, я видел какой-то лиевский акт по этой машине.


вот это подарок, спасибо огромное...
не маленький то оказался самолётик на самом то деле
а то в публикациях чуть ли не крошечный.

----------


## muk33

А-37 тоже испытывался в ГНИКИ. В летной книжке Н.И.Стогова (хранится в музее ГЛИЦ) записаны испытательные полеты на этом типе.

----------


## vasil

> А-37 тоже испытывался в ГНИКИ. В летной книжке Н.И.Стогова (хранится в музее ГЛИЦ) записаны испытательные полеты на этом типе.


а интересно, где они сейчас?

----------


## Sveto

> Вопрос на засыпку: ещё от стариков в полку слыхал, будто бы у вас даже был сформирован полки (или эскадрилья) из F-4, F-5, подаренных вьетнамцами после взятия Ю. Вьетнама и захвата техники на тамошних аэродромах... И испытывали эти борта в воздухе, в т.ч. в воздушных боях с нашей авиатехникой. Даже слыхал краем уха, что F-5 для МИГ-21 оказался крепким орешком...


Как это связано с моей фотографией? :)

----------


## vasil

> Как это связано с моей фотографией? :)


просто может и Вы их там видели, эти борта...

----------


## Sveto

Нет. В то время там можно было увидеть МиГ-23 и МиГ-29. Более подробно об этом будет в моей новой книге "МиГ-29, витязь неба Югославии "

С уважением
Светозар Йоканович

----------


## vasil

> Нет. В то время там можно было увидеть МиГ-23 и МиГ-29. Более подробно об этом будет в моей новой книге "МиГ-29, витязь неба Югославии "
> 
> С уважением
> Светозар Йоканович


Спасибо. А книгу Вашу ждём, она нужна именно сейчас, когда кто то забывает, кто то не знает, а кто то прямо искажает и перевирает то что было...

----------


## robert

" Шевченко Юрий Анатольевич (р. - 24.09.1987) - Астрахань, МиГ-21бис, погиб при пилотаже парой  "
1979 - Страница 12 - АВВАКУЛ

----------


## Arminius

Astrachan Mai 1984

----------

